# Key Largo Guide Recommendations



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Send me an email request and you'll get a brochure with color photos by return the same day... [email protected]

I work out of Flamingo which is about fifty miles west of US one and just north of Key Largo - right in the middle of Everglades National Park... Crocodiles and 'gators at the boat ramp and a real jungle area with brackish to salt waters and lots of hungry fish...


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

X2 for Capt Bob. He really knows his stuff and I have had the pleasure of fishing on his skiff


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

No disrespect to Bob (who is excellent and certainly knows the Park), but you may wish to consider Captain Benny Blanco (305-431-9915), Captain Ryan Accursio (305-338-3131) or Captain Alonzo Sotillo (954-684-2705).


----------



## SOswald (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks! Have heard great things about Benny Blanco and have tried to reach him several times over the last month but he is not returning texts or responding to forms completed on his website so he must be busy. Will definitely give the others a call.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

SOswald said:


> Thanks! Have heard great things about Benny Blanco and have tried to reach him several times over the last month but he is not returning texts or responding to forms completed on his website so he must be busy. Will definitely give the others a call.


 Yep, tarpon season keeps all of the best guides busy.


----------



## SOswald (Mar 30, 2013)

Now that I have learned a little about the local geography, I have changed the title to Key Largo guide recommendations and will focus on guides that I can meet somewhere in that area versus driving to Flamingo or Miami (sorry Capt. Bob, we will meet another time). I have spoken with Capt. Alonzo and he is booked and Capt. Ryan is seeing if he can work it in with another commitment. Any other suggestions? Much appreciated!


----------



## Jackfish (Jun 27, 2018)

SOswald said:


> Now that I have learned a little about the local geography, I have changed the title to Key Largo guide recommendations and will focus on guides that I can meet somewhere in that area versus driving to Flamingo or Miami (sorry Capt. Bob, we will meet another time). I have spoken with Capt. Alonzo and he is booked and Capt. Ryan is seeing if he can work it in with another commitment. Any other suggestions? Much appreciated!


----------



## Jackfish (Jun 27, 2018)

I have a home in Ocean Reef. Two excellent guides: Augie Maus 305-587-4577 and Chris Jones 305-304-5618. Both live in Key Largo and Augie can fish right out of Ocean Reef.


----------



## SOswald (Mar 30, 2013)

Jackfish said:


> I have a home in Ocean Reef. Two excellent guides: Augie Maus 305-587-4577 and Chris Jones 305-304-5618. Both live in Key Largo and Augie can fish right out of Ocean Reef.


Thank you! Will give them a call tonight.


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

I fished the backcountry with Chris Jones a few weeks ago. He put me on a healthy amount of tarpon and snook on a fly. Look up mudpuppy charters. He also has a lot of videos on instagram under mudpuppy charters. He is out of Key Largo.


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

SOswald said:


> Thanks! Have heard great things about Benny Blanco and have tried to reach him several times over the last month but he is not returning texts or responding to forms completed on his website so he must be busy. Will definitely give the others a call.


Benny has been shut down lately due to a serious stomach virus. Be patient, he'll be feeling better soon.


----------



## SOswald (Mar 30, 2013)

I have booked with a guide recommended by Capt. Augie. Thanks for everyone's input. Will let you know how it turns out. Hopefully a permit and a bonefish are in my future!


----------



## jolts (Mar 1, 2018)

Icroc said:


> I fished the backcountry with Chris Jones a few weeks ago. He put me on a healthy amount of tarpon and snook on a fly. Look up mudpuppy charters. He also has a lot of videos on instagram under mudpuppy charters. He is out of Key Largo.


Great dude


----------



## SOswald (Mar 30, 2013)

Update:

Caught 3 bonefish and 1 permit with Captain James Koch and had several opportunities at tarpon passing by. James is a nice guy who knows the waters around Key Largo well and worked hard to make things happen. I would definitely recommend him. Honorable mentions go out to Captains Alonzo Sotillo, Chris Jones and Augie Maus who were booked but tried to hook me up with another guide or make room in their schedule on another day. Thanks to all and to Jackfish who indirectly led me to James. I can now mark bonefish off the bucket list!


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

Glad to hear that! First bone is a great feeling, especially if it was on fly!


----------

